# How to Use iOS 7



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2013)

How to Use iOS 7 - by Roberto Baldwin/ Gadget Lab/ Wired.com

When you update to iOS7, many of the familiar commands and gestures will change. Here's a guide to your new phone. 

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, There's a New iPhone. But That's Not the Big News - by David Pogue/ Pogue's Posts/ The New York Times.com

"The big Apple news this week might seem to be the new iPhones. But truth be told, the bigger news is iOS 7.

This is the free software update for iPhones (iPhone 4 and later), iPads (iPad 2 and later) and iPod Touches (fifth generation). It’s a radical, huge redesign. Its master architect was Jonathan Ive, the Apple designer who has brought us astonishing hardware designs for many years; now, for the first time, he’s been put in charge of a whole software universe..."






 - The new look of iOS 7 is sparse, almost plain in spots, without fake leather, fake woodgrain, fake green felt and fake yellow note paper.


Richard


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 19, 2013)

I downloaded it and the new functionality is nice, but I can't say I like the new fonts.  They're too "new age" and "modern" for my liking.  Its like staying at a W hotel rather then the Sheraton.  i like the classic fonts a lot better.  The fonts are also really small.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 19, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> I downloaded it and the new functionality is nice, but I can't say I like the new fonts.  They're too "new age" and "modern" for my liking.  Its like staying at a W hotel rather then the Sheraton.  i like the classic fonts a lot better.  The fonts are also really small.



I just downloaded too and I like a few things, but am also a bit ambivalent about the styling.  Might grow on me, we'll see.


----------



## NKN (Sep 19, 2013)

Seems too juvenile....almost as if cartoon characters are going to jump out any moment.  Put it back..the way it was...


----------



## rhonda (Sep 19, 2013)

Installed it yesterday on my iPad.  Initial reaction, "Meh."  There are things I like, things I don't like and others I simply need to get used to.  I'm having trouble with the lack of visual distinction between certain elements (black arrow vs purple arrow? Ugh!).  I'm annoyed with the way desktop folders are displayed forcing multiple "pages" within the folder and overuse of "white space" between objects.


----------



## dlca1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> I downloaded it and the new functionality is nice, but I can't say I like the new fonts.  They're too "new age" and "modern" for my liking.  Its like staying at a W hotel rather then the Sheraton.  i like the classic fonts a lot better.  The fonts are also really small.



I haven't tried it myself, but have read that you can bold the text, if you want it to look a bit more like the previous font.

Copied from "http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4741412/the-best-hidden-features-in-ios-7"

"Apple's made text a lot prettier in iOS 7, but the visual enhancements come at the expense of legibility. If you, or anyone you know, is having difficulty reading text in iOS, head to the Accessibility menu in Settings and activate "Bold Text." After restarting, your phone will now revert to iOS 6-like text, making everything a little easier to read — if a little uglier. If you're extremely visually impaired, there are also options to increase text size in supported apps, and invert the colors of the entire OS."


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 19, 2013)

dlca1 said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but have read that you can bold the text, if you want it to look a bit more like the previous font.
> 
> Copied from "http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4741412/the-best-hidden-features-in-ios-7"
> 
> "Apple's made text a lot prettier in iOS 7, but the visual enhancements come at the expense of legibility. If you, or anyone you know, is having difficulty reading text in iOS, head to the Accessibility menu in Settings and activate "Bold Text." After restarting, your phone will now revert to iOS 6-like text, making everything a little easier to read — if a little uglier. If you're extremely visually impaired, there are also options to increase text size in supported apps, and invert the colors of the entire OS."



That does make it a little better.  I could see the previous font just fine, but I think my 70 year old parents would not like the decreased and thinner font size.


----------



## NKN (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitely better with the font.  Now if I could just get it to acknowledge our in-home WiFi system.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh Johhny, what have you done?  I much preferred Scott's Skeuomorph design style for iOS!


----------



## Mosca (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm going to pass on it. Whatever I'm using now is fine, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. I'd have to delete stuff to make room for the installation, and there's no point in making work out of something I'm indifferent to.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 19, 2013)

Despite Early Criticism, Apple's iOS 7 Quickly Gains Traction - by Brian X. Chen/ Personal Tech/ Bits/ The New York Times.com

"Consumers are downloading Apple’s latest mobile operating system in droves, despite some harsh criticism from designers, app developers and journalists who had tried early versions of the software...

If there’s one thing to learn from new versions of Apple’s mobile software, iOS, it might be that everyday people don’t care about what so-called tech influencers have to say..."






 - Jim Wilson/The New York Times Craig Federighi, Apple’s senior vice president for software engineering, describing iOS 7 at an iPhone event on Sept. 10.


Richard


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if they've messed up the maps program even more?

Brian


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 20, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I wonder if they've messed up the maps program even more?
> 
> Brian



I've actually started to really like the apple maps app and have been using it pretty much exclusively for the past 6 months now.  I used it on iOS 7 to get turn by turn directions to a dinner meeting tonight and it worked quite well.

I'm still not crazy about the overall iOS 7 styling, but I do like what they've done with the maps app.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 20, 2013)

After 24 hours now, iOS 7 has worked quite well.  I still don't like the styling.


----------



## irish (Sep 20, 2013)

give it a week to get use to and then you probably won"t even remember IOS 6.
I am glad everyone is( well NOT iphone 1 2 3 )able to take advantage of the free software update. sure saves from having to purchase a new phone every year.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 20, 2013)

When I am in one of my email accounts and try to do a search in it, it searches all my email accounts.  This is irritating.  In IOS6, the searches were local to the email account I was searching in, and it would only search all email accounts if I was in the universal inbox.


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 20, 2013)

WARNING!
http://bgr.com/2013/09/20/ios-7-bug-photos-contact-list-email/


----------



## northwoodsgal (Sep 21, 2013)

I just upgraded and don't like the light text, either.  Thanks for the link on how to bold it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Are iOS 7 Apps Burning a Hole in Your Pocket - by Ellis Hamburger/ The Verge.com

Outdated App Store policies make paid app updates a hassle for everybody.

Richard


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 21, 2013)

I also cannot figure out how to search for text on a web page.  Looks like they removed that functionality.  And one particular web page that I use regularly is not working correctly.  I don't think I really care for IOS7 that much.  They got too cute with it and crippled it in the process.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I also cannot figure out how to search for text on a web page.  Looks like they removed that functionality.  And one particular web page that I use regularly is not working correctly.  I don't think I really care for IOS7 that much.  They got too cute with it and crippled it in the process.



Hi Beefnot,

According to Greg Kumparak's article "A Few Tricks All the New iOS 7 Users Should Know" in TechCrunch.com, you're right, that feature is now gone.

"You can use Spotlight to quickly search across your device’s apps, emails, and contacts — but curiously, it seems that Apple has removed Spotlight’s ability to search the web. I’m pretty sure I never actually used that, but this is the Internet so I’m supposed to complain now that it’s gone."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Four Features to Know About in Safari on iOS 7 - by Jason Cipriani/ How To/ CNET.com


Launching Safari for the first time after updating to iOS 7 can be a shock. This post will help you find your way around the new version of the mobile browser.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Top 11 Hidden, Cool Features in Apple's iOS 7 - by Salvador Rodriguez/ Business/ The Los Angeles Times.com

Apple's iOS 7 is a big change.

It comes with a bright new look and a whole lot of major new features, but there are also several hidden features you might not have yet noticed or heard of. Here are our favorites.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Before & After iOS 7: How Your Favorite Apps Are Changing - by Josh Constine/ Mobile/ TechCrunch.com

"Flat. With one word Apple didn’t just change its look on mobile, but mandated an industry-wide face-lift. For iOS 7′s launch later today, chrome, navigation buttons, and textured title bars are getting replaced with more content, gesture-controlled navigation, and single-colored panels. Here’s a before and after look at the redesigns rolled out to some of the top third-party iOS apps, along with our analysis and thoughts from developers."






Some nice before and after pics of some of the changes.


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Sep 21, 2013)

Just downloaded this AM on my iPad 2 and not sure what to think so far.  My wife called it "crispy", which I think is a fairly accurate description of the new fonts etc...


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I also cannot figure out how to search for text on a web page.  Looks like they removed that functionality.


”On this page" is still there!  It is located as the very last category of search results. Keep scrolling down ... down ... Voila!


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 21, 2013)

rhonda said:


> ”On this page" is still there!  It is located as the very last category of search results. Keep scrolling down ... down ... Voila!



Ohhh, I see. It took awhile to comprehend what you were referring to, but I got it now. Thanks. That said, what they did sucks. I miss being able to see the actual page and initial match while I am searching for text. I want IOS6 back.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 21, 2013)

They took a beautiful OS and just made it butt ugly!  It now looks more like Android.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont like it

I dont care for the font.   I cant make it bold

The icons are awful

Now I receive an email from my daughter.  On my yahoo account on the computer it shows from her email address.

on my phone it shows from her cell number    UHHHH   she is traveling out ofcountry an doesnt have her cell on her.
I respond to her from my iphone but it looks like it went to her cell number

How could that be ??

so I check my computer and my response is to her at her cell number but shows email address

I know this is probably confusingto anyone reading this

what he heck     wish i could get back the older version

So on my iphone, i deleted her cell phone number from my email contacts


The email response to her that i sent earlier from my iphone, I now forwarded it to her from the computer to see if she received it.


----------



## l2trade (Sep 22, 2013)

I do not like the new style either. Why should I have to? 

The old versus new are based on radically different design approaches, neither of which is right or wrong. IMHO, it simply comes down to individual tastes and preferences. When I bought my iPad, I bought into long established Apple design principles. I was sold on the rich, elegant and ornate styling that up to now kept improving with each upgrade of iOS, a style which rendered fancy graphics and icons beautifully on my retina screen. The new style is a radical departure from the Apple I know. I wish I could revert back. I hate the 'look' of the upgrade. It is simply not my style of choice. Not even close. 

Apple isn't the first company to force major new UI style shifts on users, instead of expanding choices and/or giving customers more options to adjust style settings and features back to established design patterns that the user prefers. Facebook with Timeline, Microsoft with Win 8 loading up to start screen only (no starting in desktop mode), etc. 

I guess well, then, whatever. Apple just relinquished a major product styling differentiator. Style-wise, Apple is not 'thinking different' now, instead it is playing catch up to 'think the same' and imitate the look I can already buy cheaper with Android and Windows phone. I see no reason to buy a new iPhone or iPad. Apple just lost me here, big time! I hope they don't do the same to my Mac Mini OS.


----------



## Kal (Sep 22, 2013)

That 1958 Ford Edsel was really something!  Why did they have to change it?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 22, 2013)

I just posted this directly on the apple message board and it got deleted within 5 minutes.  Here's the email with the post and the reason for deletion.


Dear,

Apple removed your post titled, "iOS 7 is just plain butt ugly! ," because it contained non-constructive rants or complaints.

Our terms of use, which include helpful information about using Apple Support Communities, is located here: https://discussions.apple.com/static/apple/tutorial/tou.html. We encourage you to continue using the Apple Support Communities while abiding by our terms of use.

We are including a copy of your post at the end of this email for your reference.

If you would like to send feedback to Apple about a product, please use the appropriate selection here: http://www.apple.com/feedback 
As part of submitting feedback, please read the Unsolicited Idea Submission Policy linked to the feedback page.

Best Regards,
Apple Support Communities Staff

++++++++++

This message is sent from a send-only email account. Any replies sent to this address are deleted automatically by the system.

-------------------------------------------------------

A copy of your message for reference:

Oh Johhny, what have you done? I much preferred Scott's Skeuomorph design style for iOS! You guys are making yourself to look more like that cheap knockoff of Android!  I know you all hate Scott, but please please please go back to the beautiful design and styling of previous versions of iOS!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 22, 2013)

Fortunately, before my thread was deleted, I did get this one quick reply.

You can tell Apple directly at the link below.



http://www.apple.com/feedback/iphone.html

I went to that link and logged my complaints.  I hope everybody else does the same!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 22, 2013)

After playing with iOS 7 a couple of days, so far, it's OK, but I am not thrilled, nor am I like the little crying kid on YouTube! 

But I notice two things:

1) Is it me or does it drain my battery quicker?  My gut is saying that the battery is draining quicker now, but it's subjective so far.

2) One App (EcoFactor, for our thermostats) did not work, whereas in v 6 it worked just fine, guess the bug needs to be tweaked.

Other than that it's OK, but again I am not going ga-ga over it...


----------



## ann824 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how to move the icons on your home page.  Mine are in different places and I can't move them like I could before I upgraded.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 22, 2013)

ann824 said:


> Does anyone know how to move the icons on your home page.  Mine are in different places and I can't move them like I could before I upgraded.



They move the same way like before as far as I can tell. Tap an icon and hold until they start shaking. Then move them around.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 22, 2013)

The battery does seem to be draining quicker. But right now the thing that is really irking the hell out of me is Safari. The frequency with each tab refreshes is absolutely infuriating. When I switch between tabs, if i take longer than about ten seconds to return to a prior tab, it begins reloading. Not to mention other little bugs I am discovering with Safari.  I am going to search for another browser in the app store, and I hope they will not be subject to the same crap i am dealing with in  Safari.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 22, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> The battery does seem to be draining quicker. But right now the thing that is really irking the hell out of me is Safari. The frequency with each tab refreshes is absolutely infuriating. When I switch between tabs, if i take longer than about ten seconds to return to a prior tab, it begins reloading. Not to mention other little bugs I am discovering with Safari.  I am going to search for another browser in the app store, and I hope they will not be subject to the same crap i am dealing with in  Safari.



I like Mercury.  There's also a Chrome, but I haven't used that in iOS too much.


----------



## Kal (Sep 22, 2013)

ann824 said:


> Does anyone know how to move the icons on your home page. Mine are in different places and I can't move them like I could before I upgraded.


 
It's a little easier to do it in iTunes with the phone plugged in.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 23, 2013)

Is there any way to go back to ios6? I officially hate ios7.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Is there any way to go back to ios6? I officially hate ios7.



Hi Beefnot,

This article says you can no longer do so.  You Can No Longer Downgrade from iOS 7 to iOS 6.1.3 or iOS 6.1.4 [Updated: Possible with iPhone 4] - by iphonehacks.com


Richard


----------



## Elan (Sep 23, 2013)

At least you iPhoners got Control Center.  That's certainly a step in the right direction.  

  Can't you just change the background and icons from 7 back to 6?  Seems simple enough.  They're just images.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 25, 2013)

I miss the iOS 6 Calendar "Year" view that showed me a stop-light chart of sorts based on overloaded life.  The current "Clean Slate" view is no help for planning purposes!  Ugh.

On the other hand, I _like_ that the calendar now scrolls through time rather than flipping pages and pre-defined intervals (months/years).


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 25, 2013)

*iOS7  and iPhone 5s*

well, I guess I am in the minority here but after downloading the iOS 7 to my ipad 2 I was so impressed I broke down and last Friday went out and bought a 36gig iPhone 5s.....  love it, seems sleek and modern... I even went out of the Verizon store and synched the phone up to my Ford Sync with no problem...  Having a 64gig ipad2 I knew I could put less on the phone... my kids had been trying for a year or so to get me to go to the dark side and buy Apple since I had a Droid Razr Max.  The reason I changed was after a year with the Droid the wifi quit working and even after cleaning it out etc... it ran slow... likes of the Droid was the size of the Screen, easy to use.... but I DO also like the 5s because its smaller and easier to put in a pocket etc... I know I am rambling but I love tech and iOS7 and the new iPhone 5s are AWESOME.... Dave


----------



## ricoba (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still noticing the quicker battery drain on my iPad 2.  Just curious if anyone else is noticing this????


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2013)

you guys crack me up... iOS7 is far better


----------



## NKN (Sep 25, 2013)

Better is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 25, 2013)

ricoba said:


> I am still noticing the quicker battery drain on my iPad 2. Just curious if anyone else is noticing this????


 

Yes, I notice it also.



DavidnRobin said:


> you guys crack me up... iOS7 is far better


 
Yep, so much so that I'm going to sell my ipad 2 that I formerly loved for over the last two years and get the new Kindle HDX that comes out next month.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't noticed any difference in battery drain on my iPad 2, but then I'm always closing apps I don't use and Bluetooth is shut off, it's a wifi only model so I don't have all the phone chips etc using power.  I like the new running apps scrolling view, just flip them up to close instead of having to hit the red x.  I've had it on since it was available, no regrets here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 26, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> you guys crack me up... iOS7 is far better



Functionality wise, it is somewhat better.  Stylistically wise, I'm not a fan just like I'm not a fan of the W Hotels and prefer a nice Sheraton or Marriott.  If I had the option, I would go back to iOS 6 in a heartbeat.

My new Gold 64gb iPhone 5s is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't noticed a battery drain, but web pages via safari are definitely slower to load...!!


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 26, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I haven't noticed any difference in battery drain on my iPad 2, but then I'm always closing apps I don't use and Bluetooth is shut off, it's a wifi only model so I don't have all the phone chips etc using power.  I like the new running apps scrolling view, just flip them up to close instead of having to hit the red x.  I've had it on since it was available, no regrets here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for this post..I couldn't figure out how to close the apps..kept looking for a red X !!!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 26, 2013)

I downloaded it earlier this week.  While the style is going to take a while for me to get used to, I do like a bunch of the new features.

Folders can now have multiple pages within them, which is great for me.  Many of my folders had the maximum number of apps in them, and I was having to choose which ones to delete or move if I wanted another.  Now, I can put the most used ones on the first page of a folder and let others roll over to a second page.

The option to have it automatically download free app upgrades is great.  I always keep my apps updated, and now that's automatic.

The control center rocks.  Great to be able to toggle settings easily instead of having to navigate through the settings.

"Moments" in the photo app are nice.

And that's just on the surface.  I haven't had time to really take a close look.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 26, 2013)

Stylistically, here are the things I don't like.

1.  They removed a lot of the realism like the shadowing on buttons.  This gave iOS a really plussed up look IMO compared to Android.  Now, it just looks like Android.  The neon flat buttons during calls now looks simplistic and childish.  Just butt ugly IMO.

2.  They reversed the contrast by choosing a bright white background in many apps like contacts and the calendar.  They also removed many of the boarders in those apps.  This in combination with #1 gives everything a much more flatter 2D type of look.   It actually makes it harder to see things.  Elderly people who may have slight early cataracts might have some glare issues. 

3.  They reduced the font size and made it quite a bit smaller which makes everything harder to see.  The bolding under the accessibility option does help, but it's still quite a bit smaller.  I can see it just fine, but I think it may cause issues with elderly users.

My 70 year old parents love their iPhones and iPads and I'm telling them NOT to upgrade to iOS 7.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 26, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks for this post..I couldn't figure out how to close the apps..kept looking for a red X !!!!



Here's another one that took me a minute to figure out.  The Camera App, changing from Video to Normal to Square, touch and slide.  No indication at all that it's a slider instead of tap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 26, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Here's another one that took me a minute to figure out.  The Camera App, changing from Video to Normal to Square, touch and slide.  No indication at all that it's a slider instead of tap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Thanks!  I hadn't figured that one out yet either !


----------



## rhonda (Sep 26, 2013)

Calendar/Reminder BUG??

environment: iOS 7 on iPad 2

Problem: System locks up -- ignoring both gestures and the [Home] button.

How I got there:
a) Calendar event alerts were presented.  (Normal stuff - this happened to be a day I wished to be reminded of an action needed on Saturday.)
b) I hit [Snooze] thinking that like on the Mac, the item would allow choice of snooze duration.  No options were presented but the alert was removed from my screen.
c) 5 minutes later ... the alert presented itself again.  (So iOS 7 snooze must default to 5 minutes, I'm guessing.)
d) Rather than hit [Snooze] again, I chose to view the calendar entry.
====>> COMPLETE LOCKUP <=====
My calendar screen is seen in the background as "grayed out" with a pop-up of the current event.   There is a small white box ("active") in the foreground - but it is empty.  I cannot interact with any element of the screen.  The [Home] button does nothing.  Looks like I'll be powering down and rebooting the iPad.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 26, 2013)

iOS 7.0.2 was just released for iPad ...


----------



## rhonda (Sep 27, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> If I had the option, I would go back to iOS 6 in a heartbeat.


I just ran across a solution ...

Link: http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/09/27/is-apple-ios-7-actually-sickening-users/



> "For users suffering under iOS 7, there's another solution however, noted by one user on Apple’s forums.
> 
> “*I went to the AT&T store near me and traded in my iOS 7-infected iPhone 5 for a new iPhone 5 with old iOS 6 on it.*”


----------



## northwoodsgal (Sep 28, 2013)

It seems to me that the battery is draining faster, too. The charge isn't lasting even a full day.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 28, 2013)

rhonda said:


> I just ran across a solution ...
> 
> Link: http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/09/27/is-apple-ios-7-actually-sickening-users/



Thanks!

For me it's a moot point now because 2 days ago I got my new iPhone 5s 64gb Gold in the mail.  BTW, I really like the fingerprint reader and the new camera flash!

I still don't like the styling of iOS 7, but functionality wise I'm fine with it.  A lot of the new styling frankly looks like something I could've come up with on my computer in about 5 minutes.  Just plain simplistic and butt ugly IMO!  It takes away much of the charm from iOS!


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 28, 2013)

My main issue with it is that they took away the option to only download the last 50 emails onto the phone.  With my work email on a exchange server it allows you to limit the number of days to sync.  For Gmail it doesn't have that option which means that I have thousands of unread mail on top of read mail stored in my phone!  Turned off the notification for mail so I don't have to keep looking at it.. Ugh!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 28, 2013)

northwoodsgal said:


> It seems to me that the battery is draining faster, too. The charge isn't lasting even a full day.



I just wonder if this is a known issue or is it just my (our) imagination so far?


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 28, 2013)

The best mail client by far to me is on Windows Phone. The linked inbox is fantastic. Too bad they don't make a tablet that runs like windows phone. I will settle for Android though and the Kindle HDX. Or maybe I see what the next crop of windows tablets look like.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 28, 2013)

ScubaKat said:


> My main issue with it is that they took away the option to only download the last 50 emails onto the phone.



That's my biggest problem too.  I don't know how they thought this was a good idea.

I find my iPhone 5 has better battery life with IOS 7.  Weird.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2013)

Why iOS 7 Gets Music Playing Wrong - by Ben Greenman/ Culture Desk - Notes on Art and Entertainment/ The New Yorker.com

...There’s a parallel history, though, one that focusses not on the devices but on the interface through which music is presented, and that’s what I was thinking about last week, when I downloaded iOS 7. I had heard about the new thin font, the command center that you pulled up from the bottom of the home screen, and the pull-down search. Not much of the advance publicity for the operating system discussed the native music player. And, in a way, that turned out to be the biggest shock of all..."







Richard


----------



## rhonda (Sep 29, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Why iOS 7 Gets Music Playing Wrong - by Ben Greenman/ Culture Desk - Notes on Art and Entertainment/ The New Yorker.com


Am I the only person who listens to music by genre (predominately) and playlists but NOT by artist, song or album?  Maybe the author of the cited article has been doing music incorrectly all these years?


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 29, 2013)

I do not typically listen by playlist or genre.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 29, 2013)

My preference is All Songs - Random Shuffle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2013)

We always listen by playlist.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I've just given up on Safari for iOS 7.  I'm now trying Opera and watching for suggestions.

Editing: just received a recommendation for Perfect browser and am trying it now.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 29, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Well, I've just given up on Safari for iOS 7.  I'm now trying Opera and watching for suggestions.
> 
> Editing: just received a recommendation for Perfect browser and am trying it now.



I gave up on Safari too. Been through several browsers, and am currently using Dolphin, which I like except that the "find on page" search function won't work. I might have to check out Perfect.

Edit: eh, Perfect costs $2.99, which is approximately three dollars more than free, so I will have to pass, seeing as i am planning to ditch the Ipad for an HDX soon aanyway.

Has anyone else noticed a bug in the keyboard, that occasionally while you are typing fast, the space bar does not keep up with the typing? Every now and then I end up withs omethingl ike this.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 30, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Has anyone else noticed a bug in the keyboard, that occasionally while you are typing fast, the space bar does not keep up with the typing? Every now and then I end up withs omethingl ike this.



Yup, not only does it look more like Android, it's also more buggy now like Android.  There are some instances where the keyboard won't even come up like it normally does rendering what I want to do at that particular moment impossible.


----------



## happybaby (Oct 1, 2013)

*facetime with ios7*

My facetime wont work now since i upgraded

just found out when trying to facetime dd last night.  she's been out of town til yesterday    Tried FT and it wont work

Been on the phone with att and apple for an hour.   still nothing

they want me to restore back to factoy    I dont want to but.l......

i do have it backed up


----------



## Bucky (Oct 1, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I gave up on Safari too. Been through several browsers, and am currently using Dolphin, which I like except that the "find on page" search function won't work. I might have to check out Perfect.
> 
> Edit: eh, Perfect costs $2.99, which is approximately three dollars more than free, so I will have to pass, seeing as i am planning to ditch the Ipad for an HDX soon aanyway.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a bug in the keyboard, that occasionally while you are typing fast, the space bar does not keep up with the typing? Every now and then I end up withs omethingl ike this.



Yup. I notice it most when typing and then hitting the number key! Now there is a slight hesitation where before there was none. So basically I have to hesitate and wait for the number panel to come up before proceeding.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 2, 2013)

*So, I am not the only one with battery issues*

At first I thought I was imagining the quick drain on my battery on my iPad 2, but now I see it's a recognized issue.

Here is the link on possible fixes one can do to improve battery life.

But I hope that Apple addresses the issue in updates as opposed to band aid fixes like this.


----------

